# Suddenly Preggers



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Well, that's what can happen when you have a pouncy husband. No complaints here.

However, I'm going to be a first time mother and am eager to take in any advice from experienced parents who happen to frequent the board. 
For instance, with my cat I can just leave the food in a bowl and she'll come and take bites as she needs it. With human babies it's slightly different, yes? Are they difficult to litter train? My cat figured it out when I placed her in front of the box, and humans are supposedly way more intelligent than animals, so I figure I can do much the same with the mini me. 

Anyways, any advice or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

It is my understanding that kids like sandboxes, and litter is like sand... and kids perhaps already urinate in sand boxes? Judging by the smell, yes? So maybe?

I have nothing else useful to add. Congrats though!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kebachi said:


> Well, that's what can happen when you have a pouncy husband. No complaints here.
> 
> However, I'm going to be a first time mother and am eager to take in any advice from experienced parents who happen to frequent the board.
> For instance, with my cat I can just leave the food in a bowl and she'll come and take bites as she needs it. With human babies it's slightly different, yes? Are they difficult to litter train? My cat figured it out when I placed her in front of the box, and humans are supposedly way more intelligent than animals, so I figure I can do much the same with the mini me.
> ...


I think you're going to find it's better not to make comparisons between cats and babies. Gratz.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Thanks ya'll!

Joking aside, I will admit to knowing next to nothing about infants and small humans. I'm currently reading and trying to learn what I can, but I figure I can learn from the experiences of others as well.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

It is good to learn from others but every baby is different. Relax and enjoy the experience. Your baby won't know if you're doing it all right or not, they'll just know they are loved. 

congratulations!


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

I recommend watching BubzBeauty's vlog channel on YouTube, as she vlogged all through her pregnancy etc, and is continuing vlogging looking after her baby. Learnt a bit myself, although I won't be having a child for a long time.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

ForestPaix said:


> I recommend watching BubzBeauty's vlog channel on YouTube, as she vlogged all through her pregnancy etc, and is continuing vlogging looking after her baby.


That's very interesting, I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Kebachi said:


> Well, that's what can happen when you have a pouncy husband. No complaints here.
> 
> However, I'm going to be a first time mother and am eager to take in any advice from experienced parents who happen to frequent the board.
> For instance, with my cat I can just leave the food in a bowl and she'll come and take bites as she needs it. With human babies it's slightly different, yes? Are they difficult to litter train? My cat figured it out when I placed her in front of the box, and humans are supposedly way more intelligent than animals, so I figure I can do much the same with the mini me.
> ...




Awesome! congrats to you and your husband.  


My bit of advice for you has to do with your diet, so many women don't realize how much their diet affects the child growing inside them, what you are eating is what your body is using to build that baby, if you eat crap food, your baby will be built with crap materials and will have a much higher chance of being born unhealthy. Plus it will hurt you, because your body will put the baby as top priority and allocate resources away from you and to the baby if you aren't getting enough.

I have no idea what your diet looks like right now, but for while you are pregnant I would recommend a high protein diet (protein being the main building block for your child) with higher than usual amounts of good fats, (stay away from no fat or low fat foods, very bad for the baby.) lots of veggies to get the vitamins and minerals you two will need, and take extra vitamins in pill or powder form if you can, you two are gonna use a lot.. pregnant women use up a lot of B vitamins, so make sure you are getting a lot of those..
A high protein diet for a pregnant woman makes such a huge difference in the health and development of your child, I have seen so many women with and without good diets and the difference in their babies is night and day.

That's it, and I wish you, your baby and your husband the best!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I don't have kids.
But I've read that litter boxes can pose problems for pregnant ladies. The risk is low but it is still a risk.
Please let your husband change the litter box.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

*Oh, beautiful wondrous joy!

Miracle of miracles!

Rapturous ecstasy!

Precious amazing joining of two!


-----------------------------------------------------

Print and cut on the dotted line. This pick-me-up is to be read aloud to yourself at 2 a.m. feedings.
*

Here's a start for you.

Here's a start for pouncey.

Don't wait to do anything on your preggers to-do list. The time goes fast and you really won't feel that much like doing stuff during the various stages of pregnancy (except the few days right before the baby is born). You also won't feel completely well for the next 20-25 years.

And congratulations.

:happy:


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Ridley said:


> Awesome! congrats to you and your husband.


Thank you C:



Ridley said:


> I have no idea what your diet looks like right now, but for while you are pregnant I would recommend a high protein diet (protein being the main building block for your child) with higher than usual amounts of good fats, (stay away from no fat or low fat foods, very bad for the baby.) lots of veggies to get the vitamins and minerals you two will need, and take extra vitamins in pill or powder form if you can, you two are gonna use a lot.. pregnant women use up a lot of B vitamins, so make sure you are getting a lot of those..
> A high protein diet for a pregnant woman makes such a huge difference in the health and development of your child, I have seen so many women with and without good diets and the difference in their babies is night and day.
> 
> That's it, and I wish you, your baby and your husband the best!


Oh, I didn't know that about the protein. Most of the guides I looked up online just said to load up veggies and fruits. Thankfully I love meat, so that's a plus XD Thank you for the advice on avoiding fat free/low fat foods as that was something else I didn't know about.

I think my diet is pretty healthy. I love eating berries, vanilla yogurt and granola for breakfast. My other meals aren't really meals so much as snacks, like apples and cheese, or maybe I'll go down the street and get a small Bibimbap bowl. I also love carrots and hummus. I'm eating a lot of spinach salads atm, and toss in avocados whenever I can get them. My main problem is I probably don't eat enough wheat, as before I got pregnant I was on a low-no carb diet. Thankfully I picked up some wheat crackers and some nutra grain bars. I'm going to look into a good cereal for pregnancy next. The hardest thing has been giving up green tea and caffiene :C I haven't enjoyed that...but I have found alternatives. Ginger ale is very helpful for nausea, and I also found out about red raspberry leaf tea

I also did the online research and found out about prenatal vitamins, the one from Nature Made seemed pretty good so that's the one I went with. 

All I gotta say is: "Thank Al Gore for the internet!" (lellellel) because I wouldn't have known any of this information without it <3



walking tourist said:


> I don't have kids.
> But I've read that litter boxes can pose problems for pregnant ladies. The risk is low but it is still a risk.
> Please let your husband change the litter box.


That's very true! Thankfully my hubby knew about that one and has been on the ball ever since we found out. Thank you for that, as it's very important! From what I've heard it can cause birth defects :C


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

@niss
Thank you for the links, I've started reading a few of them and am now doing kegel exercises and stuff of the like C:


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on joining the parent club! I was terrified to become a mom, having grown up a tom boy for the most part (favored animals WAY over dolls or infants). Best advice that I received by far: anything you do or any way that you do it will be YOUR child's "normal". Thus, my kids grew up on Monty Python, Star Trek, and heavy metal. Those kids are now 14 and 17 and at the top of their classes. One can choose any art school to attend and the other is on track to becoming a merit scholar. We must have done ok!

MY advice, don't underestimate the little ones, even as babies - there is a LOT more going on in their minds than most suspect. Also, don't forget to have fun. Give your sense of humor free reign, and get ready for the ride of a lifetime!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

First of all congratulation ! Secondly , if you were to ask me 3 years ago if I wanted a child I'll say "no". I spent my whole life not wanting kids and growing up as an only child - and having a mother who's the youngest of six children - all my cousins were older than I am . Even throughout my pregnancy I thought - great this would be hell - I didn't felt much for what was inside of me until a week before I gave birth to my son , words cannot describe but an overwhelming feeling of love and happiness came over me and suddenly I felt like I can do it all - I want to do it all for him - I changed his diaper (that was the 1st diaper I changed ) and held him ( I used to be terrified of holding babies and the youngest one I held was 5 months old for a few minutes ). I was in love - and the great thing is I fall more in love each and every day and every second spent with him is heaven ( I thought I would be bored to death ) he's 2.5 now and I'm pregnant with my second child .dont worry too much  and again congrats


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

niss said:


> *Oh, beautiful wondrous joy!
> 
> Miracle of miracles!
> 
> ...


I was just going to say "congratulations" but I suppose this comment will do as well. :tongue:


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Zster said:


> Congrats on joining the parent club! I was terrified to become a mom, having grown up a tom boy for the most part (favored animals WAY over dolls or infants). Best advice that I received by far: anything you do or any way that you do it will be YOUR child's "normal". Thus, my kids grew up on Monty Python, Star Trek, and heavy metal. Those kids are now 14 and 17 and at the top of their classes. One can choose any art school to attend and the other is on track to becoming a merit scholar. We must have done ok!


I'm really happy to hear that there are other parents with a similar background. I was a total tomboy as a kid/teen, hell even my early 20's XD you couldn't force me into a domestic role and I hated the idea of settling down. Ever since age 25 I mellowed out considerably and stopped trying to be contrary to society and just see what it is I actually like to do rather than rebelling against gender roles. When I removed the bias and let myself enjoy things for the sake of what they were I came to find out that I actually enjoy doing housework and cooking. At the very least I far prefer it to the mind games that come with working a steady job XD 
It probably helps that my husband is an awesome laid back guy that never makes me feel pressured to do anything that I don't want to do. With zero pressure I just do what needs to be done naturally and have the freedom to experiment and really enjoy it. It also helps that he's enthusiastic about my cooking and makes me feel like I always do a good job. He's a picky eater in general, but he always likes the food I make. 

I'm planning to read to my squishy as soon as s/he's born. I have the original Winnie the Pooh by A.A. Milne, Alice In Wonderland, Sherlock Holmes, The Brothers Grim, Greek mythology, etc... 
I never understood why most parents feel the need to turn on goofy shows for their kids, I guess because they use it as a sort of babysitter so they can tune out, or they feel like little children are too dumb to process anything more difficult. 
I'm planning to interact with my child as much as possible so they'll definitely spend their earlier years watching things that me and my husband like (and we don't enjoy what's classified as "baby" or "kid" shows, that's for sure). I loved Star Trek Next Generation as a kid, I wouldn't mind watching through the series again with them. 

I saw a really neat video recently about how playing at least one musical instrument makes every single area of your brain develop more rapidly than practicing any other form of art. When they get older I'll look into getting them piano lessons or something of the like. I'm not buying a baby drum set though, I'd wind up throwing myself out the window, lol

@ai.tran.75
I'm 32 now, and yes if I had gotten pregnant when I was still in my 20's I would've been SO frumpled :C Thankfully both me and my hubby were not only ready but he was super on board with going ahead and trying for one. My only complaint is that I REALLY wanted to enjoy the trying process, but he went and knocked me up the very first try! lol XD

I do worry that I'll view my child as boring when they're first born. I'm not a huge baby person, and I have no interest when other people try to get me to interact with or hold their babies. I had a bad experience with my half sister when I was a kid as I was forced to take care of her until she was 2 years old, and I was only 11-13 during that time period =/ really turned me off to babies, and I remember how boring they can be. It's definitely different when you have your own though, I'm even excited about the prospect, but I won't lie...I'm much more looking forward to them being old enough to really interact with  Hopefully I'll have the same positive experience you did.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Nothing to it! You lose sleep for a while, and possibly your mind. I don't think there's many ways to screw up. 

And if someone says "get rid of the cat" tell them to take care of it for you if they are that concerned...lol

congrats


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I have 5 kids, so I suppose I know a thing or two. When you are ready to ask a question, I will reply to it.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

TreeBob said:


> I have 5 kids, so I suppose I know a thing or two. When you are ready to ask a question, I will reply to it.


yea, treebobs got his own little forest goin


----------

